# Get excited bassists. [.strandberg* content]



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 30, 2011)

There you have it. The first set of .strandberg* headless bass hardware.

Some more pics for FB:

























Some notable words from the man himself:


> New bass hardware - first set of prototypes. Will have the knobs replaced by larger knobs.





> I am taking orders as of now but will not produce the first batch until at least 100 units have been ordered.


----------



## mondertonian (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't even play bass and I'm excited!


----------



## Explorer (Dec 30, 2011)

I wonder how this compares in size to the guitar hardware.

One of the main reasons I've not ordered the Strandberg guitar hardware is that my maximum string size is much larger than what it will accept. If this were about the same size physically, and I could get the same normal guitar-string spacing between the bass and treble strings, I could see combining the sets. 

The main guitar I've considered using this on is my Agile Intrepid Pro 828, removing the head and changing the body shape a bit to transform it from this...






to the classic Agile Hessian.






If they can work together, it would be completely worth having a 28.625" ERG/ERB which can accommodate even larger strings than what I can normally put on an ERG. 

I joyfully greet our new headless overlords.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 31, 2011)

Out of curiosity, how does the tuning action work on Strandberg hardware? Is it like the Steinbergers, where you turn a small knob that turns a threaded shaft that pulls the saddle back?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 31, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> Out of curiosity, how does the tuning action work on Strandberg hardware? Is it like the Steinbergers, where you turn a small knob that turns a threaded shaft that pulls the saddle back?



http://guitarworks.thestrandbergs.com/wp-content/EGS-Fixed-Bridge-1-Pager.pdf

So, pretty much. Though, the saddles doesn't move forward or back, the string retainer does, which I assume you meant.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 31, 2011)

Some more info:



> Standard finish will be the satin black like the guitar bridges. Other colors, including chrome and gold will be available as special order.


----------



## Skyblue (Dec 31, 2011)

Not a bassist and I'm still excited  strandberg is my favorite builder lately. Such amazing work...


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 31, 2011)

Final question: what's the width of the bridge? I'm picky about string spacing 

Also, would be interested to see how big of a string fits in those retainers. I'm not some giant-string low-tuned monkey, but it'd be good to make sure that a .135 would fit at least.

Definitely an interesting design. Combines the tuning action of a Steinberger with the saddle of a Kubicki and a similar intonation adjustment method as a Wilkinson.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 31, 2011)

Ola had mentioned that the minimum string spacing is ~16mm, and can be increased to almost anything. 

I'll ask him about string size though.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 31, 2011)

looks awesome.i really have a soft spot for quality CNC'd from solid billet


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 31, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> Also, would be interested to see how big of a string fits in those retainers. I'm not some giant-string low-tuned monkey, but it'd be good to make sure that a .135 would fit at least.



Ola just informed me that a string as big as 4mm (~.157") in diameter will fit.


----------



## Superwoodle (Dec 31, 2011)

Tempted. Very.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 31, 2011)

Superwoodle said:


> Tempted. Very.



He only needs to move 100 strings worth.


----------



## Necris (Dec 31, 2011)

Exciting indeed.  I was thinking about doing a 4 string headless/fretless build this summer after building a guitar.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 31, 2011)

I saw these and told my wife yesterday, she was not pleased. Being in a work camp is really increasing my gas levels..


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 1, 2012)

Ola Strandberg, the coolest guy in the guitar makers world


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm surprised he didn't release these before the guitar stuff to be honest, traditionally haven't bassists been much more open to new ideas like headless designs, onboard EQ, crazy shapes, etc...?

Very cool though!


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 2, 2012)

I seriously want to see this prototype. I've always had a soft spot for the bass and Strandberg has been pumping out some massively impressive guitars.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 2, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I'm surprised he didn't release these before the guitar stuff to be honest, traditionally haven't bassists been much more open to new ideas like headless designs, onboard EQ, crazy shapes, etc...?
> 
> Very cool though!



If Ola had been a bassist it probably would have turned out that way.


----------



## engage757 (Jan 2, 2012)

fuck yes!!!


----------



## in-pursuit (Jan 2, 2012)

the only thing preventing me from using strandberg hardware is that I'm unaware of any piezo compatability, I might have to swing him an email about that. very cool none the less, it would be nice if the guitar and bass hardware were compatable and similar in size and dimensions.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 2, 2012)

in-pursuit said:


> the only thing preventing me from using strandberg hardware is that I'm unaware of any piezo compatability, I might have to swing him an email about that. very cool none the less, it would be nice if the guitar and bass hardware were compatable and similar in size and dimensions.



He has installed Piezo pickups in his guitar bridges for at least one build. It requires custom work though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 8, 2012)

Some more info: Strandberg Guitarworks » Blog Archive » Bass Tuner Specs.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 8, 2012)

And more:Strandberg Guitarworks » Blog Archive » Basses Loaded


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 9, 2012)

I think I know what bridges I`ll be using for my bass project.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 9, 2012)

Unfortunately, at nearly $400 for a 5-string set, these are cost-prohibitive for me. Glad they're out there though, as it's always nice to see bassists get some love.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 9, 2012)

The pricing was surprisingly nice, it's only a hair more than a set of ABMs. It's really not cheap though, and I'm pretty glad the cost is going to be built into the pricing of the Strandberg bass I may get.

*Correction*, at $90 a piece for the ABMs, these will probably cost the exact same after shipping.


----------



## iron blast (Jan 10, 2012)

this is great news


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 10, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The pricing was surprisingly nice, it's only a hair more than a set of ABMs. It's really not cheap though, and I'm pretty glad the cost is going to be built into the pricing of the Strandberg bass I may get.
> 
> *Correction*, at $90 a piece for the ABMs, these will probably cost the exact same after shipping.



Wait, you ordered a bass?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 10, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Wait, you ordered a bass?



That's what I plan on getting with my second spot. 

Unless of course Ola comes out with a fanned trem.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh ok thank god, I thought you were only buying a bass.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Aug 22, 2013)

i rediscovered this post via google. i remember when it was first posted. i remember getting excited. god damn it.


----------



## veshly (Aug 23, 2013)

And now you've gone and got a whole bunch of other people excited!


----------



## Housty00 (Aug 23, 2013)

What's the story on this? Because I've never seen a strandberg bass as far as I can remember.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Aug 24, 2013)

Housty00 said:


> I've never seen a strandberg bass.


that


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 24, 2013)

I think It got pushed back as they went into Strictly 7 and then Got pushed back again when they went with their new thingie.
I think give it a few months to a year for someone to order one.


----------



## Prometeus (Aug 30, 2013)

They look nice but... at 62 each... ABM stuff is cheaper (55).


----------



## slowro (Aug 30, 2013)

A strandberg bass YUM


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 30, 2013)

Can we stop bumping this thread guys? Every time I see it at the top of the forum I sh*t bricks


----------

